# Do you use Bitcoin?



## XFS_Duke (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey, 

I'm curious as to who all accepts Bitcoins as payments for hosting services?

I have a Bitpay account that I setup back in early 2014 but never used it. I finally finished the setup.

So, the question that remains is if you accept Bitcoin, what processor do you use? 

Thanks.


----------



## rmlhhd (Sep 24, 2014)

Very rarely but when I do I pay via BitPay.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2014)

We've been using Bitpay for quite some time, refunds are not automated and you need to email support but other then that it's been fine.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Sep 24, 2014)

@Patrick Have you ever used Coinbase?


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 24, 2014)

We use bitpay, coinbase, and coinpayments.net.  Coinbase was our first choice, but many users e-mailed about paying without coinbase (some thought they needed a coinbase account, others just don't like coinbase), so we added bitpay - which has had a significantly higher usage rate.  We added coinpayments.net for Dogecoin but we also enabled bitcoin, litecoin, and recently darkcoin.

We used to immediately convert bitcoin payments to USD, but around April (I don't recall exactly when off hand) we started to hold our coins and using them more for purchases that we actually need.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> @Patrick Have you ever used Coinbase?


Nope, used BitPay since the start so haven't bothered moving as we've not had any issues.


----------



## splitice (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm there is quite a few threads on Bitcoin here...

Been accepting bitcoins with BitPay for around a year. Originally 100% AUD, then 50/50 and using BTC to pay bills. Currently thinking of going to 25/75 for a bit due to the amount of BTC/month received being pretty high 

No problems thus far, even given a refund using it. No chargebacks and almost zero fees make it a great payment method.


----------



## perennate (Sep 24, 2014)

We use Coinbase but I like Bitpay more. Coinbase's support is usually slow, and there were some issues which payment processor shouldn't have (like depending on options chosen and browser, there was and maybe still is bug with the Javascript-based payment page).


----------



## AMDbuilder (Sep 24, 2014)

We just started accepting bitcoin via bitpay a few days ago.  It's hard to say anything for/against it as we haven't used it long enough.


----------



## vpsukraine (Sep 25, 2014)

We are just beginning to take. Demand begins to grow!


----------



## splitice (Sep 25, 2014)

Something interesting I saw on bitcoin talk.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Sep 25, 2014)

splitice said:


> Hmm there is quite a few threads on Bitcoin here...
> 
> Been accepting bitcoins with BitPay for around a year. Originally 100% AUD, then 50/50 and using BTC to pay bills. Currently thinking of going to 25/75 for a bit due to the amount of BTC/month received being pretty high
> 
> No problems thus far, even given a refund using it. No chargebacks and almost zero fees make it a great payment method.



Do you accept anonymous customers?


----------



## splitice (Sep 25, 2014)

@24/7/365

No one is truly anonymous. We take appropriate precautions for fraud. While there is less information available with BTC only transactions, we have enough information in our system to automatically detect alot of abuse.

As of yet, we haven't had any issues from BTC only customers. We have had issues with those who have paid via PP, although the volume is higher. If this changes I will probably have to take additional information from those without Paypal payments logged. Although how these details would be verified remains open to speculation (fake details etc).


----------



## 24/7/365 (Sep 25, 2014)

splitice said:


> @24/7/365
> 
> 
> No one is truly anonymous. We take appropriate precautions for fraud. While there is less information available with BTC only transactions, we have enough information in our system to automatically detect alot of abuse.
> ...


That's the primary reason why we didn't take Bitcoin payment. We were concerned that that demographic might be more inclined to cause mischief because ultimately there would be no further repercussion for them (other than what they've already paid in Bitcoin).

BTW, did you generate your avatar on some Shockwave Flash app thing? It looks like one I once generated for myself.


----------



## splitice (Sep 25, 2014)

@24/7/365 Yes


----------



## BrianHarrison (Sep 29, 2014)

We use BitPay as well. Every transaction is immediately settled in dollars. I didn't think we'd get too many payments via Bitcoin, but over time it has begun to account for a surprisingly high percentage of our payments (~4%).


----------



## texteditor (Sep 30, 2014)

splitice said:


> Something interesting I saw on bitcoin talk.


The funniest part is that the pricing at the "new paradigm!!" peak was entirely due to Magic The Gathering Online Exchange both filling the order book with fake buy/sell orders that drove up the price, and the fact that they kept extended to 'wait queue' for withdrawals of USD for 2 weeks, then a month, then 2 months, etc.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Sep 30, 2014)

BrianHarrison said:


> We use BitPay as well. Every transaction is immediately settled in dollars. I didn't think we'd get too many payments via Bitcoin, but over time it has begun to account for a surprisingly high percentage of our payments (~4%).


Is that 4% of your orders or 4% by monetary value?


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Oct 1, 2014)

We have accepted Bitcoin for a while now via Bitpay, but it's never really caught on. Less than 1% of our customers utilize it.


----------



## tdale (Oct 3, 2014)

I just signed up for this  waiting for the account to be approved.


----------



## ICPH (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, thru bitpay, i think i have loss 5% because of exchange fees and withdrawal fees.


----------



## layerbyte_ben (Oct 4, 2014)

I just recently signed up for Bitpay and went through the verification process to accept Bitcoin as a payment method after a few requests. So far no one has used it in the last two weeks but I guess it will take time. I decided to go with Bitpay as they had a gateway module for WHMCS, so that was a big bonus.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 4, 2014)

We've been using Bitpay for a while. No problems whatsoever up until last week when it started spitting up a mysterious 'bitpay invoice error' message. I've been going back and forth with their support to no avail so far. Their most recent response:



> I followed up with our plugins engineers, and we have been unable to reproduce this issue [...]


 
We don't have many clients paying with BTC yet, although those who are have been stranded for nearly a week now because of this.

Anyone else experiencing similar problems with Bitpay?


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 13, 2014)

No resolution in going on three weeks. We've cancelled with Bitpay.


----------



## incloudibly (Oct 13, 2014)

We accept a few cryptocurrencies (Bitcoin, Litecoin, Nextcoin) directly. Those who don't are simply loosing there clients.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 17, 2014)

Any experience with Coinify?


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Oct 20, 2014)

Many companies as a new payment gateway. But We haven't been using it. Paypal is best for us.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

We don't because its value seems to be too unreliable for us. Besides, not many people use it. If you'd want to give it a try, you can sign up at Coinbase.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Oct 21, 2014)

AbeloHost said:


> We don't because its value seems to be too unreliable for us. Besides, not many people use it. If you'd want to give it a try, you can sign up at Coinbase.


The price of bitcoin is a concern, many payment processors will deposit the payment in USD and lock you into the exchange rate (sell something for $15 and you'll get $15).  Not a lot of people use bitcoin, but there are a lot of bitcoin users that will spend their bitcoin with a company that supports it.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

SGC-Hosting said:


> The price of bitcoin is a concern, many payment processors will deposit the payment in USD and lock you into the exchange rate (sell something for $15 and you'll get $15).  Not a lot of people use bitcoin, but there are a lot of bitcoin users that will spend their bitcoin with a company that supports it.


Is there some kind of demographic available about Bitcoin. Or could you tell me from personal experience what % of your accounts are from BitCoin users. We mostly sell dedicated servers and I'm just not sure this will attract BitCoin users.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

Like I'm assuming there must be a significant difference between VPS/ shared clients and dedicated clients that will be using BitCoin to pay. 

95% of dedicated clients pay with credit card or Paypal.


----------



## splitice (Oct 21, 2014)

AbeloHost said:


> Is there some kind of demographic available about Bitcoin. Or could you tell me from personal experience what % of your accounts are from BitCoin users. We mostly sell dedicated servers and I'm just not sure this will attract BitCoin users.


Theres plenty of data to be found in these forums.

Try this thread (I hope you arent post spamming, I can see you are the most recent replier in that thread which actually contains the data).

Im pretty sure for most companies bitcoin payments would be no more than 10% at most, in our case it varies month by month - some months its as high as 20% but on average its 10% or less.


----------



## BBGN Brian (Oct 24, 2014)

I think I am echoing a lot of other providers here. We have been accepting Bitcoin via BitPay for about 4 months. We have had about 4 customers use it. It's not been a huge success but who knows, maybe one day it will catch on ...


----------



## Steven F (Oct 24, 2014)

BBGN Brian said:


> I think I am echoing a lot of other providers here. We have been accepting Bitcoin via BitPay for about 4 months. We have had about 4 customers use it. It's not been a huge success but who knows, maybe one day it will catch on ...


^BitCoin wasn't that successful for us, either.


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Oct 25, 2014)

BBGN Brian said:


> I think I am echoing a lot of other providers here. We have been accepting Bitcoin via BitPay for about 4 months. We have had about 4 customers use it. It's not been a huge success but who knows, maybe one day it will catch on ...


Those results are a little discouraging since we're about to start offering it, but we'll see...

On a side note, don't target Iceland with ads about Bitcoin acceptance


----------



## BBGN Brian (Oct 25, 2014)

LimestoneNetworks said:


> Those results are a little discouraging since we're about to start offering it, but we'll see...
> 
> On a side note, don't target Iceland with ads about Bitcoin acceptance


That's a nice map. Thanks for posting - let us know how it works out for LSN.


----------



## Abdussamad (Oct 26, 2014)

You guys need to talk about your services on bitcointalk forums and on the bitcoin sub-reddit. Only then will the word get out that here's a host that takes btc. Another place is the bitcoin wiki at bitcoin.it. There is a list there for web hosting providers and you should add yourselves to it.

Another thing you can do is offer plans especially for bitcoin users. Templates with preinstalled bitcoin core software along with a synced up copy of the blockchain could be quite popular.


----------



## hostemo.com (Nov 2, 2014)

It is a very interesting topic. I am just check over the google and found few merchants support whmcs. But payout to bank account is very limited to certain countries.

Too bad, Malaysia is not in the list


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 2, 2014)

I love Bitcoin and we use BitPay for our gateway.


----------



## incloudibly (Nov 5, 2014)

hostemo.com said:


> It is a very interesting topic. I am just check over the google and found few merchants support whmcs. But payout to bank account is very limited to certain countries.
> 
> Too bad, Malaysia is not in the list


Accept BTC directly and then exchange it into your native currency. Mind volatility risks involved.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 5, 2014)

incloudibly said:


> Accept BTC directly and then exchange it into your native currency. Mind volatility risks involved.


Which of the fly-by-night, probably insecure exchanges would you suggest he use then?


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Nov 6, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Which of the fly-by-night, probably insecure exchanges would you suggest he use then?


I think coinbase supports close to 20 countries now and you can secure the exchange rate by instantly converting to cash.

I've been receiving a ton of orders using bitcoin lately with customers hosting illegal content -- I usually end up having to close their accounts within hours.


----------



## NeyerWeb (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes but rarely, I never keep them in my wallet for long as exchange rates go up/down willynilly.


----------



## VikingLayer (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, we accept bitcoin though BitPay, customers rarely use it though. Most people seem to perfer just using Paypal.

BitPay support is awesome though, quick and helpful answes while it took Coinbase over a week to answer our email.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 6, 2014)

VikingLayer said:


> BitPay support is awesome though, quick and helpful answes while it took Coinbase over a week to answer our email.


Yeah Bitpay is by and large the only decent part of the Bitcoin ecosystem, mostly because they have a ton of VC backing to burn through and because they willingly assume all the risk by locking in exchange prices

That venture capital bubble they are floating on has to pop eventually though


----------



## kunnu (Nov 7, 2014)

If you are not accepting Bitcoins then you are lossing 10% to 60% customers.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 8, 2014)

We did some internal testing with BitPay and with current clients and there seems to be a lot of interest in it. We will officially start accepting it next month. 

- Daniel


----------



## kunnu (Nov 8, 2014)

Problem with bitcoin: On every 1 day of month, price dropped from $400 to $300 per btc.


----------



## Srvify (Nov 9, 2014)

Just signed up for bitpay based off the recommendations in this thread. I will be interested to see if it catches on and changes our conversion rates at all.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Nov 11, 2014)

kunnu said:


> If you are not accepting Bitcoins then you are lossing 10% to 60% customers.


Maybe for your type of clientele type/base... but I just can't see anyone losing up to 60% of their customers due to not accepting Bitcoin.


----------



## FHN-Emily (Nov 11, 2014)

We are using GoCoin for our payment gateway to accept Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Dogecoin.


----------



## tragic (Nov 11, 2014)

FHN-Emily said:


> We are using GoCoin for our payment gateway to accept Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Dogecoin.


How is GoCoin? It's pretty neet that they accept Bit, Lite and Dodecoin.


----------



## Serveo (Nov 12, 2014)

We are staying away from bitcoin, why? Nice to use as a buyer or investor, but when it comes to business I like to "trust" "regulated" certified banks.


----------



## Abdussamad (Nov 12, 2014)

Serveo said:


> We are staying away from bitcoin, why? Nice to use as a buyer or investor, but when it comes to business I like to "trust" "regulated" certified banks.


Bitpay is regulated. You may want to look up bitlicense as well.

Bitcoin is actually a much better deal for merchants than for consumers. That is why merchant adoption has been so great. For consumers bitcoin is volatile and you can't chargeback so if you send money to the wrong party you are pretty much screwed. For merchants there is no risk of reversal and, with bitcoin payment processors, you get fiat so no volatility. It's also cheaper than CC processing.

I'd like to point you guys to this tweet from dell: https://twitter.com/Dell/status/490254713221165057


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 13, 2014)

We setup with bitpay, had the module and planned to promote it.  Problem is that we still wanted to avoid anonymous troublemaker users, so it was counter to the clientelle we wanted to attract.  While there is a % of legit folks out there wanting to transact anon and use bitcoins, there are far larger number of people into stuff that would be counter to our ToS that get attracted to that form of anon service.  As soon as we consirered making them verify identity (phone, photo ID, or anything) it completely defeated the purpose of bitcoin payers - so we scrapped it for now on our end in terms of promoting it and offering it directly.

Technically paypal is accepting bitcoins through there since Septemeber but paypal requires you to be verified through them so it again defeats the anon aspect of bitcoin for most people.


----------



## TierNet (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, even we have started accepting Bitcoin but rarely any customer pays through it.


----------



## jamaica (Nov 15, 2014)

Any ideas on how I can accept bitcoin payments with US dollar while I have no legal business in USA?


----------



## GigaboxHost (Nov 20, 2014)

We accept Bitcoin and it works great, it helped us increase sales and we have had no problems with the clientelle that use it.


----------



## tragic (Nov 20, 2014)

Who are you guys using to accept Bitcoin?


----------



## Wild1145 (Nov 20, 2014)

We did accept bitcoins for a very short amount of time, but when nobody used it we decided it wasnt worth it and switched onto Stripe only before then moving back to PayPal.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 27, 2014)

VikingLayer said:


> BitPay support is awesome though, quick and helpful answes while it took Coinbase over a week to answer our email.


Maybe 3 or 4 people ended up paying via Bitcoin when I had an active BitPay account. Worse, BitPay doesn't let me withdraw anything (in CAD) until I reach the $1000 threshold... so, now my account no longer works (inexplicably! and after long conversations with their support and third party techs) and I can't withdraw any of the money I received. Yeah, don't think I'll be returning to Bitcoin unless a less restrictive and more reliable payment gateway emerges. It's value seems to be declining anyway, no wonder they set the withdrawal threshold so high. Gamble on people not being able to reach the threshold, then take the money and run!


----------



## GreenHostBox (Nov 30, 2014)

We did had Bitcoins as one of our payment method but due to the instability of Bitcoins we just decided to remove it.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

i was thinking about accepting Bitcoin as a payment method for OpticServers but really the only reason i did not end up doing it is just the fact the currency is constantly changing its value if it were to drop we would be losing money and we do not have large profit margins as is, just my opinion anyway..


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Dec 3, 2014)

We accept Bitcoin. We're using Bitpay.


----------



## RockTBN (Dec 3, 2014)

We accepted Bitcoin a month ago, and the orders using Bitcoin are growing fast  Btw if you guys use Bitpay, which Transaction Speed setting do you use?


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Dec 4, 2014)

I hear good and bad things about but like everything there everyone has there own experiences. I think its alright to use on line but dont think i will catch on off line.


----------



## Aurimas (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, the demand for bitcoin payments from our clients is close to 0, so we don't.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 11, 2014)

LimestoneNetworks said:


> We accept Bitcoin*dollars*. We're using Bitpay *to absorb all the risk and give us usable USD*.


----------



## jamaica (Dec 26, 2014)

We accept bitcoins only if client asks us about and only +10%. No problem at all.


----------



## Geekion (Jan 6, 2015)

yes i do


----------



## winnervps (Jan 6, 2015)

Bitcoin is a little bit risky nowadays......Why? Well....I used to have LR (Liberty Reserve) and bump.....they are dead now (banned by US Government). I was losing some dollars there. So, I don't use Bitcoin.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have never used BitCoin as I still see it as a unreliable currency and alot of places still do not accept it. When it becomes more available then I will consider to use it.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have never used BitCoin as I still see it as a unreliable currency and alot of places still do not accept it. When it becomes more available then I will consider to use it.


----------



## swedendedicated (Mar 8, 2015)

We use bitcoin, clients pay by bitcoin and we receive the payment in euro, no risk for us as the price is automatically adjusted to the current conversion rate. We prefer it over other payments where high fees are involved.


----------



## Serveo (Mar 18, 2015)

We moved to BitPay recently. Can't say its bad at all, only confirmation takes long in reference to different payment gateways.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Mar 18, 2015)

We use bitpay and have no issues or complains.


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 25, 2015)

This is very useful, we have been towing with the idea of using bitpay for awhile now. Might just take the plug. anyone habe any fraud issues with it?


----------



## mitgib (Mar 25, 2015)

cloudxtnyHost said:


> This is very useful, we have been towing with the idea of using bitpay for awhile now. Might just take the plug. anyone habe any fraud issues with it?


How do you have fraud issues with a no recourse currency?  They pay you in bitcoin within 24h or your national currency the next banking day once your minimum threshold is met.

I've been accepting bitcoin via bitpay since 2012 and have never had an issue, but it is not a popular payment source, little less than amazon.


----------



## qps (Mar 25, 2015)

BitPay has been great for us so far.  Highly recommended.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Mar 25, 2015)

I too have been using Bitpay for the last few months. Support team is fairly fast on it. But one issue i have is the payout figures for a lot of currencies.. ie, my local currency (AUD) is $1000 payout figure, so it was quite a chance to test the waters and see what would happen in using it. could have lost out a few bucks etc, but would love to see what Stripe is doing with Bitcoin payments


----------



## cspacews (Mar 26, 2015)

SGC-Hosting said:


> I think coinbase supports close to 20 countries now and you can secure the exchange rate by instantly converting to cash.
> 
> I've been receiving a ton of orders using bitcoin lately with customers hosting illegal content -- I usually end up having to close their accounts within hours.


Well that's what generally lets hosting providers in DMCA zone keep away from Bitcoin.


----------



## SSDapp (Mar 30, 2015)

Bitcoin is great as there is zero chance of a chargeback, but the price can swing intraday! 

We use localbitcoins to have the money transferred into our business account every few days.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 9, 2015)

I've calmed down after last November's outburst and am hesitantly using bitpay again.

Still wish they would drop the $1000 threshold, 'somewhere over the rainbow' I guess.


----------



## splitice (Apr 9, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> I've calmed down after last November's outburst and am hesitantly using bitpay again.
> 
> Still wish they would drop the $1000 threshold, 'somewhere over the rainbow' I guess.


Personally I dont mind the $1,000 threshold. I wish I could enlarge it, I would be happy instead for NET30 or NET60. Its currently costing me $35 per wire transaction to receive it after all. Not huge, but when receiving payments few times a month it would be nice to fix it, its not like they need to be frequent when they take a week to be received and clear.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, well, let me make my first $1000 in bitpay transactions and I might agree w/ you. Stuck in non-withdrawal purgatory until then!


----------



## mitgib (Apr 10, 2015)

splitice said:


> Personally I dont mind the $1,000 threshold. I wish I could enlarge it, I would be happy instead for NET30 or NET60. Its currently costing me $35 per wire transaction to receive it after all. Not huge, but when receiving payments few times a month it would be nice to fix it, its not like they need to be frequent when they take a week to be received and clear.





HN-Matt said:


> Yeah, well, let me make my first $1000 in bitpay transactions and I might agree w/ you. Stuck in non-withdrawal purgatory until then!


Why don't you take your payout in bitcoin then use https://localbitcoins.com/to convert into your local currency if there is nothing easier in your country


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 12, 2015)

We accept Bitcoin, but as others have pointed it's unstable, so we convert BTC into GBP on the same day.

There wasn't much interest in Bitcoin though. I can count Customers using BitCoin with us on fingers of one hand.


----------



## cociu (Apr 18, 2015)

Bitcoin being anonymous , i dont trust much !


----------



## mitgib (Apr 18, 2015)

cociu said:


> Bitcoin being anonymous , i dont trust much !


Cash being anonymous, do you trust that?


----------



## Mayers (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a Bitpay account setup. So far I've only had 3 people sign up using it.


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2015)

I am still late to Bitcoin.  But ideally about to as a consumer get into it. I see the common sense to it and yes a risk of devaluation, see 2008 stock market when you say that.

I have no love for fiat currency and BS we exchange is debt instruments.  How can you pay me what you owe with a debt instrument?????????????????????????????


----------



## X3host (May 5, 2015)

Now most of web Hosting owners use bitcoin as a default payment like paypal i think the type of bitcoin maybe replace the paypal as a payment in the future ( I Love Paypal ) and use it on my web hosting.


----------



## ArenaHosts (May 5, 2015)

We looked into Bitcoins and Litecoins, Decided against it for now i cant remember who we was gonig to use but they intergrated with WHCMS and did auto conversion to USD / GBP and weekly bank transfers aswell


----------



## joepie91 (May 5, 2015)

ArenaHosts said:


> We looked into Bitcoins and Litecoins, Decided against it for now i cant remember who we was gonig to use but they intergrated with WHCMS and did auto conversion to USD / GBP and weekly bank transfers aswell


Decided against it? Your signature still says you accept Bitcoin and Litecoin...


----------



## ArenaHosts (May 6, 2015)

@joepie91 Aye - We havent updated thanks for pointing that out going to update now.


----------



## Hermes Hosting (Aug 17, 2015)

I use bitcoins i think it is the safest way to accept payments no chargeback nothing.


----------



## Serveo (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry to bump this one up from the archives. 

Yet you do guys also see clients not wishing to complete the new mandatory verification requirements (BitPay ID) upon payments? Any good alternatives at this point?


----------



## AlexHost2 (Feb 4, 2021)

We use Bitcoin Payments and we accept it. 

In our case, we see it as another Payment method available, for example Paypal is used by a lot of providers, and if you don't have Paypal available, probably your customers, won't trust in you.

If you have Bitcoin available, is another "proof" that you care about Privacy. Of course Fraud can happens time to time, and no one likes that.
Bitcoin is a good payment, if you don't have it available. You will lost potential new customers.

Some of them, only pay with BTC, others with Paypal. Any payment method have their "customer base".
So, I think is important and crucial to have the best or trend payments available.

IMO.


----------



## charliewest (Feb 8, 2021)

Utility arrears are debts to your gas, electricity or water provider. Millions of people in the UK have utilities arrears, but few people know how to tackle them. Get in touch to find out what you can do about your utility debts. Help With Dept in UK


----------



## noahlucas1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Check out the variety on the painting by numbers kit here. Paint by numbers kit offers a variety of paints. Order for any country. Supply in all countries of the world. No delivery charge. Landscape pictures, animal art painting kits are available here. paint by numbers sverige | paint by numbers customized


----------



## HostMines (Mar 26, 2021)

XFS_Duke said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm curious as to who all accepts Bitcoins as payments for hosting services?
> 
> ...


We are accepting btc payments since years. I will suggest the following

1) User fraud detection software like maxmind to avoid fraudulent order to avoid getting websites hosted with malware and phishing sites.
2) We do use any payment gateway for btc. Instead, payment is accepted in our own blockchain wallet via plugins like blockonomics or coingate


----------



## Jack134 (Jul 11, 2022)

We have only just started to take. Demand starts to increase!


----------



## serveria.com (Jul 20, 2022)

Jack134 said:


> We have only just started to take. Demand starts to increase!


Welcome to the club! We accept Bitcoin since 2011!


----------



## Jack134 (Jul 23, 2022)

serveria.com said:


> Welcome to the club! We accept Bitcoin since 2011!



Thanks, Now bitcoin is trending Crypto price today: *Bitcoin tops $22,000*; Solana, Avalanche zoom up to 18% The global cryptocurrency market cap moved up to the $961 billion mark.


----------



## NFOrce (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes, we accept Bitcoin for quite some years and it's becoming more and more popular with our customers.


----------



## JonathanKW (Aug 4, 2022)

I don't see it being sustainable with the way the economy has been drifting. Almost every single crypto company out there has had some major layoffs.

It's a sign of things to come, surely.


----------



## VPSBG (Sep 29, 2022)

Hi there, we have also been accepting Bitcoin payments for quite some time now. It's a great way for customers to make cheaper international transactions and to also protect their privacy. In terms of payment processors, we recently wrote an article on Third-party vs self-hosted BTC payment implementations.


----------



## Kautubh (Oct 10, 2022)

We use coinpayments


----------

